# Unleashed - REviews



## AdamD7 (Dec 20, 2004)

Anyone use Unleashed and if so, what do you rate it? What effects did if have on your libido/test levels/strength gains, etc?


----------



## QuestionGuy (Dec 20, 2004)

whats unleached ?????


----------



## redspy (Dec 20, 2004)

Never heard of it.  Do you have a link?


----------



## gmontem (Nov 2, 2005)

My search results for this product brought me to this thread so I thought I'd bring it back with a link to what I think AdamD7's inquiring about.  Protein Factory has a testosterone stimulant called Unleashed.  It does not contain tribulus and supposedly is more effective.  Has anyone in this forum tried it?


----------



## pool_shark (Nov 5, 2005)

I tried it. It's for increasing the amount of free test.
 I didn't feel much from it at all, maybe a little acne.
 Lots of people at BB.com love it, well they did, it isn't the big thing right now, and of course what isn't hyped now is ignored.

 As much as others hate it, I honestly felt better on t-bomb II more than any natural test booster, and I've tried plenty.
 Unleashed
 Nitrate fuel 4
 Diesel Test
 Tribex
 Blue Rhino


----------

